# 2000 Altima Service Engine Soon



## aac (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi,

On my 2000 Nissan Altima the Service Engine Soon Light went on. I took my car to Autozone to have them read the codes. But surprisingly no code showed up, it was just showing a "0". The light is still on. Can somebody please explain me what could this possibly mean? I have tightened the fuel cap and driven for a while but still the light is on. Any feedback appreciated!

Thanks
Amit


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

aac said:


> Hi,
> 
> On my 2000 Nissan Altima the Service Engine Soon Light went on. I took my car to Autozone to have them read the codes. But surprisingly no code showed up, it was just showing a "0". The light is still on. Can somebody please explain me what could this possibly mean? I have tightened the fuel cap and driven for a while but still the light is on. Any feedback appreciated!
> 
> ...


The 'service engine soon' light can be any number of things. It is just a warning light that is letting you know there is a problem. You may want your local dealer to take a look with the Consult to check things out.


----------



## 2kAltGXE (Apr 6, 2004)

What kind of Mileage do u have on ur altima, i have one with 75k and had a similar problem of the service engine light coming on but there would not be a code to read to see what the problem was. I was back and forth to midas for a week until the mechanic asked me if he could put it on the lift and have a look at the evap system, which basically reads your exhaust fumes and sends a report back to the ECU, even if u have a very small leak in the whole system it will not make the right vacumm pressure and trigger a engine code, the catch is my car would only trigger the code with no pattern, just very sporatic in when it would want to come on and off, just a suggestion, hope it helps


----------



## TheRev27 (Jun 10, 2004)

I just bought a used 2000 altima. i noticed the engine light was on..so i took it to the dealer. they checked it and said there was no problem..so they reset the light. they said if it comes back on, a catalyc converter is needed..and it did come back..so now i'm gonna go back.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If there was no problem the first time, why do they have to replace the catalytic converter now?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A zero could mean that the fuse to the ECU or the diagnostic port is blown. Check that and if everything is good then take it to another store or better yet the dealer because the "consult" is by far a better diagnostic than the general code scanner. It is even possible that the person or the scan tool were not working correctly.

Troy


----------

